# Boat insurance for everyone! Almost.



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Here is the news from Gulfside Insurance today. I can now offer Forum members insurance on your vessel up to 35' and $175K in value, including total replacement if it's a new purchase that even covers your taxes and other purchase related fees.*

*This is a great program and I hope that all of you that are being shocked by your renewal offers from Stae Farm will give me a shot at being your agent.*

*P.S. Please keep your Political comments at a minimum, the way people choose to spend thier money should not effect your decision to get insurance with a great company at a great price.*

*I will be posting a link to a page you can get a quote on your schedule and I will give you a follow up call if you wish to bind the policy.:thumbup:*

*Here is the link to get your quote copy and paste in yor address bar. It does not work with ie9 so use firefox or a earlier version of ie or just call my office at 850-862-8644.*

www.progressiveagent.com/quote/quot...agt_cd=79857&prod_cd=BT&st_cd=FL&zip_cd=32569


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*For information only , this was sent to me by my boat rep and I hope it helps you to understand the involvement, or non involvement in this case in operations of the company or thier funds and contributions.*

Also, I appreciate your concerns with the email you had received regarding Peter B. Lewis. There have been published reports about his political contributions. Lewis. Mr. Lewis retired as our Chief Executive Officer more than 10 years ago. As non-executive Chairman of the Board of The Progressive Corporation, Mr. Lewis neither works for Progressive, nor is he active in the day-to-day management of the company. 

Just like any other private citizen, Mr. Lewis has the right to support causes he believes in, but his personal beliefs and financial contributions are his own. They do not represent the beliefs of Progressive, and Mr. Lewis does not contribute to organizations or initiatives on behalf of Progressive. 

Progressive does not donate to MoveOn.org. Progressive's corporate giving is driven by its employees through matching funds provided by The Progressive Foundation. Please click on this link to see the types of charities that Progressive people donate to. http://www.progressive.com/socialresponsibility/merging-our-efforts.html

I hope this helps to address the issues you are experiencing and allows you to be in better position to respond should the need arise.

Feel free to contact me if I can be of any assistance on our boat, motorcycle or RV products.


Happy Fishing!


Sincerely,


----------

